# Cleaning co2 bazooka diffuser with H202



## Aqua Hero (12 Feb 2016)

I'm doing a WC now and I wanted to know the steps to cleaning my diffuser with hydrogen peroxide? 

Do I spray it while it's in the water? Or spray it outside the water?

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## id_joker (12 Feb 2016)




----------



## Aqua Hero (12 Feb 2016)

It's bleach not H202

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mortis (2 Mar 2016)

Aqua Hero said:


> I'm doing a WC now and I wanted to know the steps to cleaning my diffuser with hydrogen peroxide?
> 
> Do I spray it while it's in the water? Or spray it outside the water?
> 
> Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk



Remove it from the tank and soak it in a small cup for half an hour or so with enough H2O2 to cover the diffuser. Then just rinse under the tap and put it back in the tank. You dont need to do this often, every 3 months or so or when you see a drop in performance should be just fine.


----------



## Aqua Hero (2 Mar 2016)

Mortis said:


> Remove it from the tank and soak it in a small cup for half an hour or so with enough H2O2 to cover the diffuser. Then just rinse under the tap and put it back in the tank. You dont need to do this often, every 3 months or so or when you see a drop in performance should be just fine.


Thank you, I will do that

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## parotet (2 Mar 2016)

Hi all

I clean my co2 diffusers every other week, otherwise the bubble size is not uniform (I only want co2 mist coming out of them, not bubbles that can reach the surface). No matter if it is an expensive or cheap model. Good cleaning is a must IMO. I just remove the diffuser when I begin my WC and soak it in bleach for 20 minutes approx (actually the time I spend doing the WC). I also use H2O2 if I see green algae growing on the ceramic disc, but just as a fast solution (rise the diffuser over the water level and fill it with H2O2. Some minutes are more than enough and I don't even wash it with tap water).

Jordi


----------

